# Thieving gits !



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just noticed i have had another set of valve caps nicked ! These ones where anti theft with a little grub screw keeping them as well ! Will be checking every bike in my estate for them, the little *******'s.If i find them going to have words with there parents. :evil:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

So much for anti theft valve caps


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

have a look in the for sale section mate the kids might be doing a group buy :wink:.... just think your lucky they could of caused some damage if they couldnt get them off


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have given up on them mate black plastic for me mate :evil:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, think i will just put standard ones back on. I have probably supplied every bike in the estate by now though!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

SLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I have some fairly unusual ones on mine and so far so good, but being well posh and shit, I live in a propa nice street innit bludd

Charlie


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

malstt said:


> Just noticed i have had another set of valve caps nicked ! These ones where anti theft with a little grub screw keeping them as well ! Will be checking every bike in my estate for them, the little *******'s.If i find them going to have words with there parents. :evil:


bloody annoying but think back to 15yrs ago they would have had the wheels as well


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

So true !


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

malstt said:


> Just noticed i have had another set of valve caps nicked ! These ones where anti theft with a little grub screw keeping them as well ! Will be checking every bike in my estate for them, the little *******'s.If i find them going to have words with there parents. :evil:


next time move your car nearer the house , instead of leaving it half a mile away - re -your avatar :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

obviously novices or wud have had the bike too lol..........will send them a training manual on how to pinch bikes preper chav style


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have given up on them mate black plastic for me mate :evil:


+1
My nice shiney TT caps are safe in my desk drawer :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I have given up on them mate black plastic for me mate :evil:
> ...


why buy them then? unless for show and shine events i assume?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:
 

> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


For some strange reason (did I have an inkling?) I bought 2 sets (lockable type). One set got pinched so I never fitted the second lot :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

is like that when you live on a counsel estate Dani


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

phillywilly said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed i have had another set of valve caps nicked ! These ones where anti theft with a little grub screw keeping them as well ! Will be checking every bike in my estate for them, the little *******'s.If i find them going to have words with there parents. :evil:
> ...


 standing at my front door when i took that pic. Cars normally on the drive.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Ive got some on mine, parking in the street Im just waiting for them to go :lol: Lets hope they dont try and take the alloy valves too though :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine are built of capacitors that charge with the movement of the wheels. If you don't have an insulator between you and them when you go to remove them you get an electric shock.

Actually, I think I'm making that up, but it's gotta be an idea worthy of Dragon's Den.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Try these. I use these on my every day car, the VXR, with metal valves, been there for a few years now.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Spinning-Anti-The ... _581wt_905
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> is like that when you live on a counsel estate Dani


I like the coun*se*l bit :lol: :lol:

I thought it says "coaching" as I have no counselling qualification :roll: :wink:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine lasted 4 days. Was too much having them on, checked every time I got into my car :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi hoggy, had a set of the spinning dust caps as well. Found after about a 6 month they stopped spinning,think it was a build up of brake dust. They got nicked as well. :evil: Think i will put black ones on and buy one nice set to keep in the car to put on for meets.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Iv had a couple of sets go,sorted the prob by putting copper slip in and tightening with a spanner I keep in the car.the little weasels fingers can't get them off then.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just put some black ones on.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Is there a shortage of dust caps somewhere in Britain? I just wonder why pikeys need to nick dust caps. Anyone? :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I gave up on buying nice audi dust caps after 2 sets were stolen. I'v just stuck with the black plastic ever since


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TBH does anyone even look at dust caps? I never notice mine unless I need to do check the tyre pressures :lol:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Unbelievably 4 days after my post 2 of mine have been nicked! Thieving little pikey scum! Hope they lose some fingers [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I used to have nice shiny dust caps on my old car. Looked really good. I was so proud that they were never stolen when parked up, etc. Then one day the car went in to a tyre place for a new set of boots. Came out minus the caps. :evil: Was not happy.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not good. :evil: Did you go back and complain ? I would of.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's awful Sara 

I've once lost a locking wheel nut to a wheel refurbisher and low and behold I would have needed it a few weeks later when I had a flat tyre on a cruise I led. But as I trusted the guys I didn't check whether or not they'd put it back so it was a case of a pick-up to get my car to a tyre place, which had to drill out the locking wheel nut :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Nah, didn't do anything about it. We'd have just had a pantomine slanging match:
Me: You stole em!
Them: Oh no we didn't!
Me: Oh yes you did!
Them: Oh no we didn't!

Couldn't be bothered with that. Just chalked it down to experience. :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Well take them off next time, or just but plane ones on like ive done. Been going round checking bmx's in the area. :evil:


----------

